# Trick Riding Saddle



## lhunt94 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi! I just ordered my trick saddle from Western Stage Props. I've heard many great things about the company! They offer they're trick saddles in black, white, brown and also a white quilted leather one (its a little pricey but will spare some bruises haha) They dont do custom work- the saddles have a 16'' seat with full quarter horse bars which fits most horses and riders. No one has ever returned a saddle although they do have a full money back gaurentee! I love this company. They were very friendly and very helpful! Hope I helped you. Have fun trickin' and be safe!!!!


----------



## vitechpet (Mar 6, 2011)

*horse saddles*

hi,we are the horse saddles manufacturer from China,for more details,please visit our website:Vitech Pet Supplies


----------

